# Crab Cakes



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2013)

*Recipe*

* 1lb - Fresh Backfin or Jumbo Lump Crabmeat
* 8 - Saltine Crackers (finely crushed)
* 1 - Egg
* 1/4 Cup - Mayonnaise
* 1 TBS - Parsley
* 1 tsp - Black Pepper
* 1/2 tsp - Salt
* 2 TBS - Butter
* Lemon

*Directions*

* Combine egg, mayonnaise, saltines, parsley, salt and pepper 
* Lightly fold in crab meat until everything is combined
* Form into equal size patties to your taste
* Melt butter in a non-stick skillet over medium heat
* Light saute' crab cakes on each side 4-5 minutes until golden
* Spritz with fresh lemon juice before serving
* ENJOY!


----------



## Cheezy (Apr 10, 2013)

I just had crabcakes this week also. My recipe is similar, but I add chopped red/green peppers and some scallion in the mix as well.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2013)

What are your tips for keeping them together, Larry?
Do you refrigerate them first?


----------



## Cheezy (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to refrigerate them first, but I haven't in a while. I find that if there is a proper ratio of egg/mayo it binds them perfectly.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gimme gimme gimme!!! I want some  They look fab


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheezy said:


> I used to refrigerate them first, but I haven't in a while. I find that if there is a proper ratio of egg/mayo it binds them perfectly.


 
Sounds like something to work on!


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 10, 2013)

They both look good!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 10, 2013)

LarryWolfe said:


> *Recipe*
> 
> * 1lb - Fresh Backfin or Jumbo Lump Crabmeat
> * 8 - Saltine Crackers (finely crushed)
> ...


 

YUMMMMM !!!!

Now that looks soooooo good 

Thanks for sharing and making us all hungry !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 10, 2013)

LarryWolfe said:


>


Oh YUM!  Drooled so much I practically shorted my keyboard out!  Now I have to figure out how to squeeze THIS into my meal planning!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Apr 10, 2013)

I make mine with pureed scallops instead of mayonnaise because... well look at my name I'm sure that says it all.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 11, 2013)

They look fabulous



LarryWolfe said:


> *Recipe*
> 
> * 1lb - Fresh Backfin or Jumbo Lump Crabmeat
> * 8 - Saltine Crackers (finely crushed)
> ...


----------



## luienikon (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, I love this crab cakes. Will absolutely try out making one at home. Just by seeing at the picture itself makes me want to have a bite of it now. Thank you! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

luienikon said:


> Wow, I love this crab cakes. Will absolutely try out making one at home. Just by seeing at the picture itself makes me want to have a bite of it now. Thank you! Yum! Yum!



Hello and welcome to DC


----------

